# Laundry chute...



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

Just build one. Not sure what yours looks like or what parts you are wanting to rebuild, but it can't be that bad. Post some pics of what you are wanting to redo and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## Jshakour (Apr 6, 2008)

I am looking for the door, i was looking for something in a brushed nickel finish.



-J


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Both Home Depot and Lowes carry doors -- lots of them. I assume an ordinary kitchen-cabinet-type door would work. Lots of hardware to choose from there, too.

If your door opening is a nonstandard size, and you don't want to order one made custom, do what jcalvin said -- make one yourself.


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm dragging up this old thread to see what ever happened with your laundry chute, Jshakour. 

I'm going to be relocating/replacing mine and am curious if you had a solution.


----------



## Jshakour (Apr 6, 2008)

I just built my own door, it took some time and practice, but i got!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Pretty sure it has to be a self closing, maybe metal ? to stop fires between floors. Is Kc around? Be safe, G


----------



## Jshakour (Apr 6, 2008)

I needed an metal door. I made it out of wood...kinda like a small cabinet door with spring hinges.


----------

